# Stream Tech Raft



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Maravia makes them, can't be all bad. Drop stitch floors are very nice to have, that being said, they cost as much as a Maravia, and given Maravia's urethane is on both, I'm not seeing a reason to purchase one over a Maravia... Warranties are the same, so that's not a issue... I think you'd likely be happy with either, but at the end of the day it's a Maravia branded under another name. 

Just my 2¢, your mileage may vary.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

I've owned a StreamTech Salmonfly for several years, including guiding anglers and for multi-day trips. It's designed with angling _and_ white water in mind (think MF Salmon, Selway, etc) where rowing performance, storage, and functionality is at a premium. 

Smith River, October 2019.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wasn't there a certain former MB member making the frames for these - someone that had a good reputation for his frames if he actually delivered? I guess if you would get one of the frames through a reputable dealer, it would be worthwhile....

If I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Andy, StreamTech frames are made in Idaho, custom built for each version of boat size. Frames and boat are sold as a package, not available at any retailer except Cascade River Gear/Maravia or through Link Jackson directly.

Derek 



Andy H. said:


> Wasn't there a certain former MB member making the frames for these - someone that had a good reputation for his frames if he actually delivered? I guess if you would get one of the frames through a reputable dealer, it would be worthwhile....
> 
> If I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## BreckenridgeBear (Jan 15, 2021)

802flyfish said:


> With my growing family, we have decided to part ways with our 13'6 FT Sotar. We really enjoyed it, but we need something a bit bigger. We still primarily use the raft for fishing/ overnight trips. The Stream Tech has caught our attention so I was curious if anyone on here owns one or has used one ?


I purchased a Salmonfly in late November. It has yet to be on any real water (besides a few hours on a lake). I plan to use it primarily for fishing, but also for family (4) floats. I can say it is a fantastic setup that I have spent numerous hour sitting in it while parked in the garage. There is a bunch of room, the sightlines are great, it has all of the small issues that bug you about other fishing rafts figured out, and is extremely comfortable. The simplicity of the frame and the quality of the rubber really stand out. There also appears to be little needed to maintain both. Link did a fantastic job answering questions and making sure I had exactly what I wanted (even if I didn't think I wanted it) put into the package. I can't wait to get it out as soon as possible.


----------



## BreckenridgeBear (Jan 15, 2021)

We have had "Jenn" out a few times this Spring for fishing and on an overnight camping trip. We have absolutely no complaints with our decision to go with the Salmonfly.


----------



## RiversMT (Sep 26, 2017)

I have had a Streamtech Steelhead (14’6”) now for about three years. I’ve taken it on several multi-days (3x Smith River in Montana, Gates of Lodore, Deso-Gray) as well as tons of day trips for fishing, whitewater, and simple family floats. I absolutely love this boat. Yes, it’s a more expensive package than sourcing all of your components separately and compiling a somewhat comparable NRS or Aire setup, but there’s a lot of value in being able to purchase the whole setup expedition-ready, and with all the components designed to fit and function perfectly together. I will echo BreckenridgeBear in that Link was extremely helpful throughout the process and has remained helpful long after the sale. He is a good, honest dude that designed a product that happened to fit my needs perfectly. 
The boat is a dream to fish from, offers great performance in whitewater, and is just plain fun to row. I’m a bit of a neat freak and I love the integration of all the dry storage - everything has its place. No more gigantic teetering gear piles and loose stuff just strapped on wherever it fits. Everything is clean, organized, safe, comfortable and sleek. Going from an I-beam floor to drop stitch is the ultimate upgrade.
My ONLY complaint about the whole setup is the design of the rower seat and the front swivel seat. They strap down to two crossbars and work great if not using the large dryboxes that nest in the bays underneath the seats - but for multi-day trips, it’s a pain to have to completely remove the seats to access the boxes, so I now run multi-days without the seats. The dream option would be to integrate the flip-style rower seat with a pin or some other quick release so that you can still use seats but also have easy access to the boxes. It’s a small complaint, but an area of possible improvement. 
I really do love the boat (as do my wife, two kids and dog) and it’s the envy of all my boating friends.


----------



## Mtsnowrunner (Jun 11, 2017)

RiversMT said:


> I have had a Streamtech Steelhead (14’6”) now for about three years. I’ve taken it on several multi-days (3x Smith River in Montana, Gates of Lodore, Deso-Gray) as well as tons of day trips for fishing, whitewater, and simple family floats. I absolutely love this boat. Yes, it’s a more expensive package than sourcing all of your components separately and compiling a somewhat comparable NRS or Aire setup, but there’s a lot of value in being able to purchase the whole setup expedition-ready, and with all the components designed to fit and function perfectly together. I will echo BreckenridgeBear in that Link was extremely helpful throughout the process and has remained helpful long after the sale. He is a good, honest dude that designed a product that happened to fit my needs perfectly.
> The boat is a dream to fish from, offers great performance in whitewater, and is just plain fun to row. I’m a bit of a neat freak and I love the integration of all the dry storage - everything has its place. No more gigantic teetering gear piles and loose stuff just strapped on wherever it fits. Everything is clean, organized, safe, comfortable and sleek. Going from an I-beam floor to drop stitch is the ultimate upgrade.
> My ONLY complaint about the whole setup is the design of the rower seat and the front swivel seat. They strap down to two crossbars and work great if not using the large dryboxes that nest in the bays underneath the seats - but for multi-day trips, it’s a pain to have to completely remove the seats to access the boxes, so I now run multi-days without the seats. The dream option would be to integrate the flip-style rower seat with a pin or some other quick release so that you can still use seats but also have easy access to the boxes. It’s a small complaint, but an area of possible improvement.
> I really do love the boat (as do my wife, two kids and dog) and it’s the envy of all my boating friends.


It’s as simple as running the dry box with the latches to the rear and bolting the seat directly to the dry box lid. On easy water no need to even latch the box. Stand up pull the seat forward to access the box, sit down and the lid closes. Been doing it for years without any trouble plus it puts the seat a little lower.


----------



## RiversMT (Sep 26, 2017)

Mtsnowrunner said:


> It’s as simple as running the dry box with the latches to the rear and bolting the seat directly to the dry box lid. On easy water no need to even latch the box. Stand up pull the seat forward to access the box, sit down and the lid closes. Been doing it for years without any trouble plus it puts the seat a little lower.


I’ve thought about mounting the seat directly to the box but I can’t bring myself to punch holes in the box. I really like the way Recretec does their adjustable seat on the brackets that can be welded to the top of the box. If I could weld, I would probably buy their kit. Until then I’ll keep rowing from a paco pad on multi-days.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

The rowers and front seat are mounted to slotted brackets, you can adjust position of the seat(s) by loosening bolts connecting seat to bracket, and slide forward/back. 

I sit on a Silverback pad on whitewater trips, on the seat for guiding anglers for better visibility. 

Derek


----------



## BreckenridgeBear (Jan 15, 2021)

RiversMT said:


> I have had a Streamtech Steelhead (14’6”) now for about three years. I’ve taken it on several multi-days (3x Smith River in Montana, Gates of Lodore, Deso-Gray) as well as tons of day trips for fishing, whitewater, and simple family floats. I absolutely love this boat. Yes, it’s a more expensive package than sourcing all of your components separately and compiling a somewhat comparable NRS or Aire setup, but there’s a lot of value in being able to purchase the whole setup expedition-ready, and with all the components designed to fit and function perfectly together. I will echo BreckenridgeBear in that Link was extremely helpful throughout the process and has remained helpful long after the sale. He is a good, honest dude that designed a product that happened to fit my needs perfectly.
> The boat is a dream to fish from, offers great performance in whitewater, and is just plain fun to row. I’m a bit of a neat freak and I love the integration of all the dry storage - everything has its place. No more gigantic teetering gear piles and loose stuff just strapped on wherever it fits. Everything is clean, organized, safe, comfortable and sleek. Going from an I-beam floor to drop stitch is the ultimate upgrade.
> My ONLY complaint about the whole setup is the design of the rower seat and the front swivel seat. They strap down to two crossbars and work great if not using the large dryboxes that nest in the bays underneath the seats - but for multi-day trips, it’s a pain to have to completely remove the seats to access the boxes, so I now run multi-days without the seats. The dream option would be to integrate the flip-style rower seat with a pin or some other quick release so that you can still use seats but also have easy access to the boxes. It’s a small complaint, but an area of possible improvement.
> I really do love the boat (as do my wife, two kids and dog) and it’s the envy of all my boating friends.


I agree that the seats are the only "problem." I have yet to find a way to make the swivel seats more user friendly on the water. I have found that unless I have someone fishing from the front, I don't even use the front swivel seat. The padded drybox (great recommendation by Link) or two "crazy creeks" on top of the drybox make for a perfect seat for the kids on a float. Under the rowers seat I went with the work tray (another great recommendation by Link) over a drop bag that allows for a little space on both sides to access items in the drop bag. Those items that I want to keep dry, but accessible, I throw into smaller drybags. RiverMT, I also envy your Steelhead.


----------

